# Dayton Generator



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to find service information on a Dayton 4ZZ18 portable generator? Thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this reply is very late in coming, but if you go to www.grainger.com and put that model number in, it is actually a Grainger part number. Even though the model has been discontinued, you can still find the repair parts portion through Grainger if they are needed. Grainger may also be able to help you in finding a repair manual for it.


----------

